# Wiring single phase to 3 phase



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

bimmer said:


> Hey Fellas,
> 
> I've got a question I was hoping someone could help me with. Is it possible to adapt a NEMA L6-30P to an L21-30P 3 phase plug?.........)



Unless there's additional wiring that's not being used in the box, I don't see how.

An L6-30 has two hots and a ground. L21-30 has 3 hots, a neutral and a ground.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Since this is a DIY question.

-Que Final Music-
-Ready Thread Lock-
-Go Final Music-
-Go Threadlock-


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

bimmer said:


> Hey Fellas,
> 
> I've got a question I was hoping someone could help me with. Is it possible to adapt a NEMA L6-30P to an L21-30P 3 phase plug?
> 
> ...



If you hire an electrician,(which you should) he/she will know if it can be done. But obviously if you have only single phase power, you can not have three phase power, without a phase converter.


----------



## bimmer (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I just wanted to feel it out to see if it could/should be done or not, and it sounds like a bad idea. My tech, who is sort of an abstract mind when it comes to these things, figured we could just wire the 250V wires since the L21-30 is rated for both 125/250V. In any case, looks like we're going to have to go another route. Still not sure how APC sells the L21-20P to L6-20R x 3 adapter seen here http://www.apc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=AP9884

Or is L21-20P not 3 phase?


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

That device there is converting three phase into 3 single phase tails from the looks of it. For example our APC Rack Power strips are three phase and have 48 outlets so each phase has 16 outlets. In the case of that adapter it's converting three phase into A,B,C


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

bimmer said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I just wanted to feel it out to see if it could/should be done or not, and it sounds like a bad idea. My tech, who is sort of an abstract mind when it comes to these things, figured we could just wire the 250V wires since the L21-30 is rated for both 125/250V. In any case, looks like we're going to have to go another route. Still not sure how APC sells the L21-20P to L6-20R x 3 adapter seen here http://www.apc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=AP9884
> 
> Or is L21-20P not 3 phase?


 I understood you required 3 phase power.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

What you'd like to do is certainly possible. Get an L21-30 plug (male end), an L6-30 connector (female end), and a piece of 10/3 cord. Don't use type NM cable, (also known as Romex), use type S, SO, or other flexible cord.

The L21-30 plug will have terminals marked X, Y, Z, N (or white), and GR. 

The L6-30 connector will have X, Y, and GR. 

Just match them up. 

Green is always ground, and just for simplicity, use black for X, and white for Y.

Z and N are not connected. 

You now have 208 volts, 30 amps, single phase.

Rob


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

